# Pine Knoll Shores bans surffishing!



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

"Multiple local media reports say the ordinance at Pine Knoll Shores would establish 10 beach accesses where fishing will be prohibited and marked for swimmers only. Town Manager Brian Kramer says the town plans to designate swimming-only locations during a meeting Monday."
Read more at http://www.wral.com/shark-attacks-p...rd-restrictions/14766743/#WwG82QKUv12PWMDe.99

This is getting out of control!!! At least the people fishing have PAID for their right to use the water. I wonder how the law will be worded. Makes me want to head down without any equipment and just throw chum out. or better yet what if a boat shows up that's just right off shore? Whats gonna be defined as fishing? Funny thing. Its illegal to have alcohol on the beaches in NC. But its rarely enforced. But they will surely patrol the beaches for those dangerous fisherpeople. I wonder if there's wording in the fishing license law that prohibits this. I mean a public beach is a public beach to the high tide line.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Who was the old JACKASS on the Pier that identified the "SHARK" Hook with 100lb Mono on it ? 

What do they mean by "light" tackle ? 30lb mono ? 65lb Braid ?


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

keeter - do not know where you are coming from - but do know some of your inf is BS. They are establishing a swimming only only area. Big deal! NO serious surf fisherman would try to fish in an area with many swimmers. Kinda like surfing zones. AND it is not illegal to drink Alcohol on NC surf. Some towns and state parks prohibit consumption. I see you are from Raleigh - how many days/year do you come to the coast 50? 20? -- glenn


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Nobody is walking into the middle of a group of swimmers and fishing unless they are part of the group there already. The dangerous part of this is that it erroneously provides credence to the "theory " that fishing attracts sharks. 
Let this pass and see another bite and watch what happens. 
They are coming for you. I said it as soon as they framed those two attacks at OKI. Doesnt matter how many times you get to the beach. It's gonna be a lot less soon. Like no fishing period during summer. 
This also puts fisherman as second class citizens with respect to the law. Don't believe me? Ask a smoker.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I just called Bogue Pier . . . 

It seems like they are restricting Bottom Fishing to not more than a 2/0 size hook, as well as a few different "restrictions".

I spoke to 3 different people and got 3 different stories. 

One said "no 6/0 reels", another one said "small spinning reels only", and the 3rd said, "nothing you MIGHT catch a Shark on" . . . MORONS !!!

Kingfishing "SEEMS" to be OK, without any "Restrictions" . . . UNLESS you hook a Shark ! ( They didn't give details, but started spouting off about "Calling the Law, if you catch a Shark" and I hung up on them !

Give them a call and see how things "stack up" . . . ( 252 ) 354-2919 .


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Said it on the other post, this is exactly what Drumdum, JAM and and others have been warning about. Certain people and groups have been just looking for a reason to stop fishing. I fear this is just the start, get it while you can.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

cooper138 said:


> Said it on the other post, this is exactly what Drumdum, JAM and and others have been warning about. Certain people and groups have been just looking for a reason to stop fishing. I fear this is just the start, get it while you can.



Agreed . . . These are the typical "Liberal / Progressive / Green" agendas being pushed here !!!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> Agreed . . . This is the typical "Liberal / Progressive / Green" agendas being pushed here !!!


Dude, you're talking about the same people who are fighting the attempts of the Feds and the "Greenies" to declare that entire coast as critical habitat, which as the guy in the following link says would pretty much outlaw every possible beach activity.

http://www.carolinacoastonline.com/news_times/article_925b9d52-079e-11e4-8bb7-0019bb2963f4.html

As my daddy used to say, "That dog don't hunt."

Of course, there is the possibility that that area has become a hotbed of "Liberal / Progressive / Green" radicalism.

OK, I guess.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Dude, you're talking about the same people who are fighting the attempts of the Feds and the "Greenies" to declare that entire coast as critical habitat, which as the guy in the following link says would pretty much outlaw every possible beach activity.


No, "DUDE", I'm not . . . 

I'm talking about the people whose first response is to "ban" something, rather than consider that what they want to eliminate is ACTUALLY CAUSING the problem. 

People like PETA, the "Enviro-NAZI's", Tree-Huggers, etc . . . FISHING does not "attract" Sharks . . . 

SIMPLE - "Structure", like PIERS, holds Bait . . . Migrating fish seek Bait to eat . . . Sharks are FOLLOWING the migrating fish . . . Therefore, Sharks are NEAR the FISHERMEN on the Structure, but NOT BECAUSE they are FISHING !!!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> . . . I'm talking about the people whose first response is to "ban" something, rather than consider that what they want to eliminate is ACTUALLY CAUSING the problem. . .


Nope, That's not what you said you were talking about. You used the words "typical" and "agenda." That's what I addressed. Who on here is saying fishermen (shark or otherwise) ARE the problem?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I wonder if these "FOOLS" that are passing these idiotic ordinances realize that the tourists they are giving this false sense of security to are not the ones who vote in the local elections. I figure they better enjoy what ever time they have left in there terms because they will be done in politics after this moronic move. Also, when some one gets bit or killed by a shark now I figure there will be a law suit from hell against these same counsel members who have pretty much told people "problem solved" because we are banning the evil fishermen and women and your safe now! My God, will this stupidity ever stop???


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

ncsharkman said:


> I wonder if these "FOOLS" that are passing these idiotic ordinances realize that the tourists they are giving this false sense of security to are not the ones who vote in the local elections. I figure they better enjoy what ever time they have left in there terms because they will be done in politics after this moronic move. Also, when some one gets bit or killed by a shark now I figure there will be a law suit from hell against these same counsel members who have pretty much told people "problem solved" because we are banning the evil fishermen and women and your safe now! My God, will this stupidity ever stop???


Absolutely correct, IMO. It's all about the "illusion" of doing something. Bingo.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Nope, That's not what you said you were talking about. You used the words "typical" and "agenda." That's what I addressed. Who on here is saying fishermen (shark or otherwise) ARE the problem?


Well, if you actually read what I posted, you would see that I am talking about the "government" officials and not ANY Fishermen here, UNLESS they FAVOR the BANS and CLOSINGS . . . To ANYONE who DOES support that, it also applies !!!

The "True Fishermen" are the VICTIMS here, not the IDIOTS swimming when they KNOW that SHARKS are in the area ! 

Where the Hell are the "Lifeguards" and why aren't the beaches CLOSED to Swimming ? 

Visions of the first JAWS movie come to mind, with the Morons who just want to make their money off the Tourists, regardless of the DANGER !!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, there's only one thing to do now . . .


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Be a sandghost nobody will see ya


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

They eat topwaters too not just living bloody things also I want some of my skitterwalks back haha enjoying the popcorn boys while I wait around for the rising tide nighttime special opps approach we take, who in their right mind would want to fish around somebody swimming anyway, retards with saltlife stickers I suppose


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

I never look to fish around swimmers, it's the last place I wanna be. I'll find good structure away from swimmers. I think the fear is entire areas becoming no fishing zones. Inch by inch it could happen, just like the beaches in hatteras got taken. Now I'm not saying it will happen but you never know. Divide and conquer, heck look at this forum and you can see infighting between groups.


----------



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

Thought you guys would find this interesting/disheartening... I had sent a few questions to the head of fisheries and here is their response

_We received guidance yesterday afternoon from our department on your question about local ordinances regarding sharks. The N.C. Division of Marine Fisheries believes these towns have taken actions for public safety purposes; therefore, the division will not take any action at this time concerning legality issues. We will be monitoring the situation and address issues on a case-by-case basis.



Thank you for your continued patience and interest in these important issues.


Michelle Hensley, Executive Assistant
Director's Office
NC Division of Marine Fisheries
3441 Arendell Street/Post Office Box 769
Morehead City, NC 28557-0769
Phone: (252) 808-8013
Fax: (252) 726-0254
[email protected]_

This read to me like towns can do whatever they want in the name of perceived safety... I emailed back and asked for clarification but am still waiting for a response.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

keeter-- gshivar here. sorry pal - I was too harsh. Best - glenn


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

This is terrible. Better save up for a boat unless things change. I guess those of us who pay to use the beach for fishing have to yield and let the sunbathers use it, even though those sunbathers are too scared to actually swim these days. No offense to those who go to the beach for other reasons besides fishing, but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

fishinbob said:


> This is terrible. Better save up for a boat unless things change. I guess those of us who pay to use the beach for fishing have to yield and let the sunbathers use it, even though those sunbathers are too scared to actually swim these days. No offense to those who go to the beach for other reasons besides fishing, but this is just ridiculous.


if people are staying out of the water at least they are showing more common sense than
the politicians that closed the beaches to fishing.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

joek said:


> if people are staying out of the water at least they are showing more common sense than
> the politicians that closed the beaches to fishing.


I looked at Haterass Island and Rodanthe on SurfChex of Friday at Noon and I only saw 2 people swimming and they looked like a dad with a little girl on a boogie board.

You could have fished anywhere you wanted and not been close to anybody in the water.


----------



## hambone111 (Jun 4, 2015)

We need to find out who the politicians who are pushing this crap...so we can vote em out


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

So politically no fishing = no sharks

So the politicians say the sharks are gone...and it's now safe to swim. 


Let's make a movie about that. ....du..dunnnt du..dunnnt danaaanaaaaaa


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

As you know, Amity means friendship


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd say screw the ordinance and go fishing anyways. If they got a problem with it educate them. If they are really just not listening just shout them down or kindly read them a regulation.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Any word on this and if so does it hold for next year. 

Making our rental plans for next year.... Fish maritime place rd as our house is ocean front there . I only fish early morning and late evening and this year had two to three hundred yards of beach t myself everyday.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Removing ban on Big Game fishing from shore. http://petitions.moveon.org/sign/removing-ban-on-big-game.fb50?source=c.fb&r_by=7932489 Spread it


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

BoilermakerJohn said:


> Thought you guys would find this interesting/disheartening... I had sent a few questions to the head of fisheries and here is their response
> 
> _We received guidance yesterday afternoon from our department on your question about local ordinances regarding sharks. The N.C. Division of Marine Fisheries believes these towns have taken actions for public safety purposes; therefore, the division will not take any action at this time concerning legality issues. We will be monitoring the situation and address issues on a case-by-case basis.
> in effect Decapitation, by NCDMF,, They are NOT enforcing LAW on the books, Ya know?_


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

marv1234 said:


> I'd say screw the ordinance and go fishing anyways.


----------



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

Received a response from fisheries... it wasn't what i wanted to see in the least.

_Your email to Michelle Hensley regarding town ordinances banning shark fishing was forwarded to me for response.

As Michelle stated earlier, because this is a public safety issue, the N.C. Division of Marine Fisheries will not take any action at this time concerning legality issues. We will monitor the situation and address issues on a case-by-case basis.

This is really all that we can say at this time.

Patricia



Patricia Smith
Public Information Officer
N.C. Division of Marine Fisheries
3441 Arendell St.
Morehead City, N.C. 28557
(252) 808-8025 (Office)
(252) 342-0642 (Mobile)
[email protected]_
http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BoilermakerJohn said:


> Received a response from fisheries... it wasn't what i wanted to see in the least.


And so, it begins . . .


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm shark fishing "some where" tonight on the outer banks! Lets see if Patricia can find me! I may be at Pine Knoll, or maybe not.............Who knows where the sharkman lurks? Perhaps the "Shadow" knows.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

ncsharkman said:


> I'm shark fishing "some where" tonight on the outer banks! Lets see if Patricia can find me! I may be at Pine Knoll, or maybe not.............Who knows where the sharkman lurks? Perhaps the "Shadow" knows.


This time next year, the commissioner will be sending a shark signal to the clouds begging for your help.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

There's probably a reason I'm not in public office. But, in the interest of public safety, here's my proposal;

Swimming only beaches, WITH NO FISHING PERMITTED, located near major hotels/boardwalks/parking areas and other locations that are already popular crowded areas. THESE AREAS ARE THE ONLY PLACES SWIMMING WILL BE PERMITTED. Swimming in non-swimming areas, which is unsafe, will not be permitted and violators will face hefty fines and perhaps imprisonment. 

Swimmers will be required to buy and posses a "swimming license". Daily, weekly or season licenses will be available at the same cost as a beach driving permit. In order to get a swimming license, applicants will be required to watch a short, educational video on the dangers of swimming, such as rip currents, sun burn, sharks, etc.

Funds collected from sale of said swimming licenses will be split three ways; 

A third of said revenue will be used to hire lifeguards, maintain parking areas, pick up trash and other routine maintenance operations within the designated swimming areas. 
Another third of the revenues will be used to hire beach patrols to ensure that there is no swimming outside of the designated swimming areas - where all the sharks and smelly fishermen hang out. 
The remaining revenue will be put towards my re-election campaign fund. Most of that money will be used to buy beer and viena sausages to hand out to fishermen in an effort to gain their votes............


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

ha! I think Byron just put a lot of things in perspective...do you think the swimmers out there would stand for regulation like that? Heck no they wouldn't, but us fisher folk get bent over at every turn...


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Hay Byron ,You think we could amend it to add some Hot Sauce for them Vienna Sausages,:beer: maybe some crackers too


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Jollymon, I fail to see how the cost of a vote could ever be excessive....................perhaps delivered by a member of the Swedish Bikini Team?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

The part about the reel size has been tried before at Surfside Pier, SC back around late 80s. Total mass confusion, especially if the pier employees let their friends/neighbors by with something bigger than you have. I was a member of their king fishing club at the time. One day I just decided I was going to flounder fish and walked out on the pier with two 7' Ugly Stick Tigers with Abu 7000s loaded with 20# BBG. Tackle shop employee came out and said my reels were too big and I had to leave and come back with smaller reels. I gave him my two cents plus and left the pier. Haven't been back since and I had lots of wonderful friends there.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

So is there an official ban on fishing the beach in pine knoll sores or not?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

http://www.wcti12.com/news/pine-knoll-shores-approve-surf-fishing-restrictions/34150292

That story says the ban's from 9am to 5pm only and only in certain areas (says 6,000 yards is open to fishermen and is not subject to the ban).


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Byron, Will the girls be serving them


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Jollymon said:


> Byron, Will the girls be serving them


For that i would consider switching party affiliation


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Fuk pns and the idiots "in charge"!! I wouldn't fish any where near there from the sand anyway . Way to crowded!!


----------



## MNKK (Jul 9, 2015)

BubbaHoTep said:


> http://www.wcti12.com/news/pine-knoll-shores-approve-surf-fishing-restrictions/34150292
> 
> That story says the ban's from 9am to 5pm only and only in certain areas (says 6,000 yards is open to fishermen and is not subject to the ban).


Bubba, That news report is exactly why I came here... 

Can anyone confirm this? Isn't it usually more productive to fish before or after those times anyways? I have searched for a while today, and can not find this new town ordinance in writing. I'd like to actually see what is written...

I'm heading to Atlantis Lodge this September, and would like to actually give surf fishing a try! I recently acquired a rod, reel, and line. I'm working on getting the rest of what I need when I get there (Chasin' Tails). But would be extremely bummed if I couldn't fish at all when I get there.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

For what it's worth, Ocean City, MD has had restrictions against fishing the beach area for many years. I used to fish the beach there 35 years ago & it was in affect then. In those areas where there are lifeguards on duty, and swimmers present, fishing is prohibited. Before the life guards get on the beach & after they leave fishing is OK. The ordinance is to keep swimmers from getting hooked basically, and conflicts between anglers & swimmers, not a means to keep away sharks, but either way it keeps anglers & swimmers away from one another for the most part. So, swimming only areas are not new. Anglers can still fish, just not while the swimmers are out there, but as said, who wants to do that anyway. 

Of course, this deal in Pine Knolls is another over reaction to recent shark bites, and as has been stated, provides the appearance that the town is attempting to do something to protect the tourists. More politics than anything!

IMO, anyone who fishes anywhere that these "new" ordinances limit fishing should voice their opinions, concerns & of course offer possible alternatives with those folks initiating such ordinances, such as allowing fishing once the lifeguards have left or at a time when most swimmers are not on the beach. There's always room for compromise but it has to be addressed in the proper manner.

Venting here is fine, and makes folks who fish aware of what's happening, but really does nothing to change things! Yes, there are groups who want to stop all fishing, but unless the folks on these town councils & such are part of those groups, then it's possible to sway them to resolve such issues to everyone's satisfaction, swimmers & anglers alike. 

Bryon, I'll vote for you, I like those ideas!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

flathead said:


> The part about the reel size has been tried before at Surfside Pier, SC back around late 80s. Total mass confusion, especially if the pier employees let their friends/neighbors by with something bigger than you have. I was a member of their king fishing club at the time. One day I just decided I was going to flounder fish and walked out on the pier with two 7' Ugly Stick Tigers with Abu 7000s loaded with 20# BBG. Tackle shop employee came out and said my reels were too big and I had to leave and come back with smaller reels. I gave him my two cents plus and left the pier. Haven't been back since and I had lots of wonderful friends there.


Swedish Bikini Team fishes that Pier, word is the young ladies get to fish with whatever they want....Pier Management lets the young ladies use cast nets too and no one cuts off the Bikini Team members if they have had too much to drink...


----------



## Buckeye14 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey guys, new to the forum and on vacation. I've grown up coming to Emerald Isle and surf fishing and really enjoy the time spent here. Unfortunately, I have no clue where I can fish. I typically fish from Lands End to the point which I guess is the western tip of the isle. Will I be affected by the new regs? Also, seems to be a bunch of beach roped off for birds. Any restrictions on fishing this area? I promise I won't 'chum' or shark fish haha. Just looking to wet a line and if I'm lucky catch some dinner.


----------



## Wvlheel (May 13, 2015)

You can still fish all those areas at Emerald Isle. Just don't shark fish (whatever that means). The roped off area for birds is on the interior of the point. It does not block your access to the water you can still walk all the way around the point to the backside if you want


----------



## keithpad (Dec 12, 2007)

I didn't think anyone owned the water. As long as you are fishing below the high tide line. Just stand in the water and fish away.


----------

